# Neat Tool For Painters



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

As some of you know, I have been working out of town to keep the bills paid. I hired in with a painting contractor in Columbia, Mo. There was a nail that needed to be set in on a piece of crown moulding. I pulled out my spring loaded nail set and took care of the nail. The other guys stood there in amazement. Next, they all wanted to see the tool and then asked where I got it at. I have been using the spring loaded nail sets for many years. They are great because you can have a tool in your pocket to set nails when prepping trim to be painted. I also have the spring loaded door hinge pin removal tool.

Here is the link to the trim painters best friend.....
http://springtools.com/default.shtml


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

looks kind of cool. How much pressure does that punch have. and have you ever caught skin in the spring?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> looks kind of cool. How much pressure does that punch have. and have you ever caught skin in the spring?


 
Pull the end of the tool back about 2 inches and it will drive like a blow with a hammer:yes: I have never had any skin get caught in the spring.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That does look cool. I bet that it would get the aprentice mooving if you gave him a quick hit.:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks very handy !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You should see if it works on drywall screws:whistling2:
I don't think I half to explain why:furious:


----------

